# Access User ermitteln - VBA



## Funky_MF (2. März 2007)

Hallo,

ich möchte über Access2003 ein vorhandenes Excelsheet öffnen und mit Daten füllen, hierbei ist es notwendig, daß der komplette Name des Users in einer Zelle des Exelsheets gespeichert wird. Leider schaff ich es bis jet nicht, auf diesen Namen zuzugreifen. Hier mal meine bisherigen Ergebnisse:

In Excel kann ich mittels 
	
	
	



```
Application.User
```
 den User ermitteln, in Access gibt es dieses Objekt "User" aber nicht. 

Verwende ich:

```
Application.CurrentUser
```
 - erhalte ich immer "Admin" - aber nicht den Usernamen. 
Eine weitere Möglichkeit hab ich auch schon getestet, nämlich mittels 
	
	
	



```
Environ("UserName")
```
 dann bekomme ich aber nur den Netzwerkbenutzer, aber nicht den Officebenutzernamen. Hier gibt es Unerschiede, denn in meinem Fall lautet z.B. der Netzwerkusername "KN"  und der Officebenutzername "Karl Napf". 
Ich möchte aber "Karl Napf" ausgeben lassen  - wiegesagt mit Excel gehts, mit Access nicht....  

Hat vielleicht jemand einen Tip für mich?


----------

